# Questions for Breeders



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Partis can be registered and shown in the UKC


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, they can be AKC and CKC registered as long as both parents are registered, but can only be shown UKC.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Anne Bennett has parti's in NZ- [email protected]


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I was gonna say Anne has partis here, but they're standards not minis (there's a litter of her pups on trademe at the mo Flake: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Home-living/Pets-animals/Dogs/Dogs/auction-281407078.htm) She imported champions from USA (they are allowed to be shown in UKC in america and can get a champion that way!) there is no outlet to show them in confirmation shows here though. Of course, to import a dog from america or any country that has rabies they have to be at least 9 months old anyway, so generally anything being imported from america is kept and shown there seeing they have to stay for so long anyway!!! Also note there are parti breeders in Australia which would be a more viable option to import from (check out http://parti-standardpoodles.com/)

There are also plenty of toy partis around, but I am not sure if they're from parti lines, or from cross bred lines gone back to the poodles!! You can never be sure with the back-yard bred lil guys sometimes; a 'pure bred' toy can look like a cross of some sort after a couple of generations of crappy breeding!!

As for having an entire dog at a show; every other dog at a breed show is entire!!! A large majority of the ones at agility and obedience shows are too (though of course it's not a requirement ether way so there's a lot desexed as well) so no, it's not an issue at all unless your dog is a problem!!! To keep them apart when you don't want a breeding your'e best to send one or the other away (usually the dog; you're better to not trust anyone with your girl in heat!) either to a kennel or to a friend or something. Either that or you have to be *seriously* dedicated to keeping them entirely separate in your house (crates and baby gates and the whole household dedicated to it... which isn't possible with young kids!)

Partis can be registered with papers if their parents are. Assuming you'd be importing then you'd be importing AKC registered dogs, which can be transferred to NZKC (for a fee of course) and yes their offspring can be registered with NZKC too.


----------

